# Boat registration #'s



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

FINALLY got a new (used) boat!!! Old #'s were in pretty tough shape, so I bought some new ones at Wally World (maybe that's part of the problem, but they worked fine on my last boat!). The entire boat (aluminum) has a very rough, pebbly spray on finish, and the #'s just won't stick well, even with LOTS of rubbing. I even tried a hair dryer as a last resort. Any ideas? I'm thinking maybe stencils and spray paint???? Not sure where to get them though, or how clean an edge I could get with the rough finish. Any help gratefully appreciated! Oh yeah, the old finish was clean, with NO wax on it. 

P.S. Old owner obviously had problems too.... a couple #'s were missing, and he "replaced them" with a Sharpie or something!

:banghead


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Put or paint the numbers on a board and mount the board securely on the boat.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Bass Pro sells the plates to put numbers on. I've also seen plates you can hang from your t-top and some thatyou can attach to your boat


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Try acetone cleaning on area to stick the decals. PErhaps the old owner used a polish or spray wax to make the boat look more appealing. OTherwise, stencils can be bought at WallyWorld and stuck with two sided tape (if it'll stick) and sprayed with light multiple coats. You will need to put newspaper or other cover over larger area outside stencils to block overspray. Overspray will go everywhere even with can spray paint so be careful to throw a tarp over the topsides if you don't want fine specs that you'll see eventually.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Try super glue! Haha It just might work! If not you can get stencils from any arts and craft stores. (Michael's, Hobby Lobby)


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Cut a template and spray it.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

permanent marker quick and easy.


----------

